# Looking for puppy in Figueres-Girona-Empuriabrava area



## bestforbooks (Sep 14, 2012)

Hi
We are looking to replace our adorable Pyrannese sheep dog that sadly passed away last year aged 15! 
Can anyone help us find a Pyrannese/Catalan (not necessarily pedigree, indeed Nalu was not!) puppy or young dog within approx 1 hour from Empuriabrava?
Ive heard there is a breader between Figueres and Banyoles but also open to other suggestions. 
We are going to visit the animal shelter in Figueres next week and also Progat in Empuriabrava but if any of you know of someone with puppies we would be very grateful if you could pass on the information.
Looking forward to hearing from you, if possible as soon as possible.
Thanks,
Sally and family


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

bestforbooks said:


> Hi
> We are looking to replace our adorable Pyrannese sheep dog that sadly passed away last year aged 15!
> Can anyone help us find a Pyrannese/Catalan (not necessarily pedigree, indeed Nalu was not!) puppy or young dog within approx 1 hour from Empuriabrava?
> Ive heard there is a breader between Figueres and Banyoles but also open to other suggestions.
> ...


Please, please , please get your new pup from an animal shelter.
Many breeders here are unlicensed and view their dogs as breeding machines.
I help run a rescue centre near my home which sadly is far away from you but in taking a dog from a shelter you will not only be getting a new companion but giving that companion a loving caring home it might otherwise not get.


----------



## bestforbooks (Sep 14, 2012)

*animal shelters*

Hi mrypg9
After writing my message this morning I called two animal shelters in the area where we have our mobile home and indeed we will definitely visit both of them. 
Indeed the lady at one of them told me to go to the other first as the dogs there are kept in much worse conditions and there are so many that need homes.
I really didnt want to buy from a breeder, it was only a thought...We would all like to think that we helped at least one and are aware that we will probably come out wishing we had been able to rescue all!
It would still be nice to find a relatively young dog, that the children still can have joy training. My mum's two dogs, and indeed my mother in laws dog too all came from an animal rescue centre in northern Italy. Two of them had no problems as were approx 1 year old but poor Ida took an awful lot of love and patience till she started to regain her trust...4 years later she is doing so well...
thank you for your comment!

QUOTE=bestforbooks;897483]Hi
We are looking to replace our adorable Pyrannese sheep dog that sadly passed away last year aged 15! 
Can anyone help us find a Pyrannese/Catalan (not necessarily pedigree, indeed Nalu was not!) puppy or young dog within approx 1 hour from Empuriabrava?
Ive heard there is a breader between Figueres and Banyoles but also open to other suggestions. 
We are going to visit the animal shelter in Figueres next week and also Progat in Empuriabrava but if any of you know of someone with puppies we would be very grateful if you could pass on the information.
Looking forward to hearing from you, if possible as soon as possible.
Thanks,
Sally and family[/QUOTE]


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

bestforbooks said:


> Hi mrypg9
> After writing my message this morning I called two animal shelters in the area where we have our mobile home and indeed we will definitely visit both of them.
> Indeed the lady at one of them told me to go to the other first as the dogs there are kept in much worse conditions and there are so many that need homes.
> I really didnt want to buy from a breeder, it was only a thought...We would all like to think that we helped at least one and are aware that we will probably come out wishing we had been able to rescue all!
> ...


[/QUOTE]

That's great news.

And 'bestforbooks'.....I'm intrigued by that. Are you by any chance in the book trade? I buy a lot of books online from the UK.


----------



## tonyinspain (Jul 18, 2011)

As mrypg6 says animal shelters prefreble or why not take in a abandoned dog once the spanish reise you live there it qont belong before your inundated in the eifht years ive been here we have had one we brought over and five abandened at the end of our drive and ive adipted three cats as well feral i can stroke one but the other are like miniture tigers ha ha


----------



## tonyinspain (Jul 18, 2011)

Sorry mrypg9 its a Australian 9 not a 6)xxx


----------



## Terry and Rod (Jul 8, 2015)

We have moved from UK to Roses and are looking for a rescue dog but can't find the addresses in Figueres or Empuriabrava - any ideas please? Terry and [email protected]


----------

